# Fadenalgen und ganz leichte Trübung



## sexyskillz (14. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe im 9000l Teich bislang nur alle 80 cm am Rand einen Bund __ Schilf stehen 
und dann noch einen großen 1,80m __ Blutweiderich und 2m __ Rohrkolben im Teich drin.. 
In der Mitte schwimmen 3 große alte Seerosen und eine neue junge Seerose.
Dann noch vereinzelt kleine Teichpflanzen, die aber noch aus dem Wurzelballen wachsen müssen ( zähle ich nicht mit )

Filterung zur Zeit von 7 Uhr-22 Uhr über Oase Filtoclear 15000 mit UVC und 3000er Pumpe

Jetzt die Frage:
Wie das Wasser noch sauberer kriegen?

-Rausfischen
-Nährstoffentziehende Pflanzen einsetzen
-Anderes oder Zusätzliches __ Filtersystem

Freue mich über Anregungen


----------



## Olli.P (14. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Fadenalgen und ganz leichte Trübung*

Hi,

wie wäre es, den Filter so wie's eigentlich sein soll, 7/24h laufen zu lassen................. 

Ach ja, die UVC kannst bei den Temps getrost aus lassen....................


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Fadenalgen und ganz leichte Trübung*

Hi,

Algen sind kein "Schmutz" sondern die wichtigste Grundlage für jedes Wasserleben. 

Zur Zeit beginnt bei vielen im Teich, aufgrund der milden Temperaturen, schon die Bildung der frühjährlich Wassertrübung durch die sich nun vermehrenden Schwebealgen (leicht bräunlich - grünlich Trübung). Das kommt in jeden Gewässer v or, da z.Z noch keine höheren Pflanzen im Wachstum stehern und die sich den Winter über freigesetzten Nährstoffe im Wasser verwerten können. Im Gefolge der Algentrübung vermehren sich dann durch die besser werdende Nahrungsversorgung auch jede Menge filtrierende Tierchen (Cyclops, Daphnien, Muschelkrebse, Tubifex ect.) und die Trübung geht dann nach und nach wieder zurück.

Auch "lästige" Fadenalgen sind, solange sie wegen Überdüngung nicht extrem wuchern, sehr nützlich. Sie sind mit die einzigsten Pflanzen im Teich die auch im Winter wachsen, also Nährstoffe verbrauchen und Sauerstoff abgeben, während sich die höheren Pflanzen in der Winterruhe befinden. Fadenalgen kann man ja leicht rausfischen, damit entfernt man dann auch die darin gebundenen Nährstoffe.

Um ein übermäßiges Algenwachstum den Frühling-Sommer-Herbst über zu verhindern sind dann "echte" Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt, __ Krebsschere, __ Wassermoos, __ Fieberquellmoos ect.) zuständig.
So was sollte daher auch immer in einem Teich zu finden sein, denn nur diese sind in der Lage, genau wie die Algen, die benötigten Nährstoffe über das grüne Laub direkt aus dem Wasser zu beziehen. 
__ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf, Seerosen und andere Sumpfpflanzen beziehen ihre Nahrung über die Wurzeln, also normalerweise eher aus dem Bodengrund. Da kommen die Nährstoffe im freien Wasser zwar auch hin, doch das dauert halt etwas länger (die wesentlich schnelleren Algen "stopfen" sich vorher damit voll)

MfG Frank


----------



## waterman (6. März 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
das sind doch wieder schöne tröstende Worte.
Mein Filter läuft seit einer Woche wieder, das Wasser war sehr trüb, hat sich aber wieder gut geklärt. Modder und Fadenalgen hole ich regelmäßig raus.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## ra_ll_ik (7. März 2014)

Trübung im Wasser... dann UVC an, unabhängig welche Temperatur draussen anliegt.
Schwebealgen werden durch das UVC  bei 7° genauso gegrillt wie bei 14°....


----------



## koiteich1 (7. März 2014)

Habe meine UVC auch schon seit 2 Wochen an wegen Schwebealgen  
§ Tage in der Woche und alles wieder klar


----------



## Limnos (7. März 2014)

Hi

Bei 9000 l und angenommener Tiefe von 1 m dürfte die Oberfläche wohl nicht viel mehr als 9qm sein. Dafür scheinen mir 3-4 Seerosen viel zu viel zu sein. Sie können bald die gesamte Oberfläche bedecken, wodurch nicht nur der Teich praktisch "verschwindet" sondern es auch für die wichtigen Unterwasserpflanzen bald keine Lebensmöglichkeit mehr geben dürfte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## sexyskillz (24. März 2014)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Meinungen.

ich bin wieder aktiv gewesen.

Der Bach wurde mit mehr Folie umgestaltet, was mehr Wasser in den Staubecken bedeutet und sich an den Ufern besser bepflanzen lässt.
( Da sollen auch Seerosen rein )

Zu den 9000l - Habe nochmal die Zählerstände verglichen 
die aktuelle Folienform fasst 16 m³ (im Teich) plus ca. 1,5-2 m³ (alle 3 Bachstau-stufen in Summe)
Die ursprüngliche Anfangsform hatte mal 9000l


Jetzt die große Frage, wie würdet Ihr die Filterung verschalten?

Habe 12000er Pumpe für Wasserfälle+Bachlauf
und die 3000er Pumpe tiefer im Bach nach den Wasserfällen verbaut.
(so verdunstet weniger wasser, und es ist nicht so laut) 

Soll der Filter an der 12000er Pumpe sitzen, die relativ wenige Stunden am Tag läuft
( 7 h an Werktagen,  12 h am Wochenende )
oder soll der Druckfilter 24h an der 3000er Pumpe durchlaufen ?


Was wird mehr bringen ?

Grüsse
Fabian


----------



## anz111 (25. März 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> *AW: Fadenalgen und ganz leichte Trübung*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Danke für diesen super Beitrag. Manche Einträge kann und will ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Leute wollen auf der einen Seite Naturteiche und bombadieren auf der anderen Seite die Natur mit der gröbsten Technik. Gerade Fadenalgen sind das beste Zeichen, dass eure Teiche zu diesem Zeitpunkt Trinkwasserqualität haben. So bald der Bewuchs, sofern vorhanden, ab Ende Mai Anfang Juni wieder losgeht, sind auch die Algen weg. Ohne Chemie, ohne UVC und den ganzen Zeug.

MfG Oliver


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2014)

Filter 24 STD laufen lassen. Damit die Bakterien im Filter welche die Reinigung übernehmen nicht immer wieder verrecken wenn das Wasser aus geht und kein Sauerstoff für Sie nachkommt.


----------



## sexyskillz (29. März 2014)

Probiere ich mal, danke


----------

